# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] Selling 46.000 Zen / 34,5M AD on Xbox

## EliahNazar

Hey yall,

Im quitting Neverwinter and that why im selling all my left over Zen / AD.

Make me an offer, min ammount is 20M AD.

Im accepting Paypal only.

Its on Xbox Servers.

Discord name is BustDaNuts#5649

Or contact me through xbox: BaBaTokat

Honest people only please! Im not trading with kids who say you go first etc!

And im a legit private person. No bullshit 14 year old kids who think they got their business going etc..

----------

